# Autosmart ready to go at Waxstock



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

We're all set up and looking forward to a great day at Waxstock. Our valeting trainer, Rob, will be outside with the compressor and Vortex and lots of different products. Feel free to come along and have a go. We have a wide selection of products with us. Just ask to see them in action. Ashley and John will be inside demonstrating how to get the most out of machine polishes, different pads and polishers. Clay towels in action both inside and out. Want to have a go with something specific? No worries, just ask away. THere are plenty of experts on hand to help you out. You might also be interested in seeing White Diamond metal polish in action - something which is new to Autosmart this year. Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Loved seeing the demos last year, that Vortex is awesome and the weather is going to great again :thumb:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds good - will definitely stop by tomorrow.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I seen the loads you brought out of the truck when I was leaving after delivering. All looks good indeed


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

SystemClenz said:


> Loved seeing the demos last year, that Vortex is awesome and the weather is going to great again :thumb:


Had sold out of Vortex last year by 11 apparently so hope we have brought enough stock for this year.


----------

